# Strange happenings with a Samsung Galaxy



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought a Samsung Galaxy cell phone a few years ago. $400. I couldn't use it because it required too much pressure on the glass. I had talked to Samsung, but, didn't send it in. It was contracted to AT&T which I didn't understand when I got it.


Then over time, I forgot the password. . .I kept it charged just for emergency calls.



Today, I noticed it was on. The password request no longer appears, it's connected to Xfinity ( even though I have AT&T services). It allows me to go to Google search.


What happened? Is the FBI in town again?


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

If it was disabled before this, it might be a temporary activation due to the emergency condition during the fires there. Just guessing. Check the menu to see how many minutes you have left.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Picking up on a nearby unsecured wi-fi?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Picking up on a nearby unsecured wi-fi?



Xfinity appears as unsecured here. Always, like they're trying to sell you a contract.


It's just weird that the password is gone. When I said AT&T contract, it's not like a pay for minutes card, it's saying you will only use AT&T.


I like the simple phones & simple Internet.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Xfinity is your internet service? Talking about unsecured, you mean the building is supplied by Xfinity, but you have your own modem/router for your wifi? If so you would password protect it at your router.

That's completely separate from your phone and AT&T data service. If you ever set up your phone to connect to Xfinity wifi at home it will reconnect automatically whenever you are in range. I don't think a phone can automatically turn on, but if left on and connected to either wifi or data it can download updates from AT&T usually during the night. I don't think those updates can change your phone's lock setup either.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

3onthetree said:


> Xfinity is your internet service? Talking about unsecured, you mean the building is supplied by Xfinity, but you have your own modem/router for your wifi? If so you would password protect it at your router.
> 
> That's completely separate from your phone and AT&T data service. If you ever set up your phone to connect to Xfinity wifi at home it will reconnect automatically whenever you are in range. I don't think a phone can automatically turn on, but if left on and connected to either wifi or data it can download updates from AT&T usually during the night. I don't think those updates can change your phone's lock setup either.



No, it's AT&T as the Internet service. Xfinity is just on the Wifi list. You know, when you click on the little Wifi icon for Wifi in range?


The thing that freaks me out a bit is that the phone was unusable to me for years and now it works!


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

What people with newer routers don't know, if they have Xfinity as internet provider, is that Xfinity opens a part of their router similar to opening a guest network. Lots of service providers call these 'hotspots' and promote that you can get on these hotspots for free wi-fi.

If Xfinity isn't your provider, someone very nearby is an Xfinity customer and you are on their router for phone service. Supposed to be for Xfinity customers but as surferdude mentions, it's not unheard of for providers to open their service to everyone (to include emergency workers etc) for certain limited periods of time.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> The thing that freaks me out a bit is that the phone was unusable to me for years and now it works!


Did you see the Will Smith movie Independence Day? The captured ship sat idle until the Mothership was near, then it started up again!


----------

